# Peugeot mobilvetta



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a contact who made a replacement for me a number of years ago - mind you, it was between £400 n 500 then. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Try this thread, tho I see that my contacts apparently were no longer contactable. Might be worth another try? 









Polyplastic Windows Wanted! 2008 Swift Sundance 630L


I had one made by advancedglass, 900 x 450, was over £400 back in 2016. Try [email protected] if you're interested. Just in case you're interested in contacting these people, my window had pretty much the same etched on it as yours - V-X/B004K2XO1G Polyplastic Roxite PMMA [followed by...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## Chris chambers (7 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Try this thread, tho I see that my contacts apparently were no longer contactable. Might be worth another try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you il give them a try


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It looks like the original post on this thread has disappeared. Has it for every one?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, disappeared for me....??


----------

